# Made the Plunge!



## gwayman1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sold the popup and finally sold the boat. Last week the wife and I towed home our new 30' Palomino Thoroughbred Elite (830RLS). We have never owned a camper this big and are looking forward to many fun trips with it. Does anyone out there have any tips, advice, warnings about the Palomino? It sure would be welcome.


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulation and good luck with your purchase!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

you've been camping in a pop-up so you know your way around for the most part i figure, just have fun. is the camper new?


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

good luck and have fun. that's what it's about.

google palamino. there might be a forum out there that can help you out with some insight. my fellow creekers gave me a lot of info.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats. As Bob said, having used a PUP you know the basics. Just be careful that you don't start carrying all the stuff you never had space for in the PUP... to the point where setting up and breaking camp is a chore!

Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase I am sure you will love it


----------

